

The importance of true friends - deltapoint
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/14/opinion/14brooks.html?ex=1363233600&en=2f7f80ec4225c6e8&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
wallflower
Also reminds me of this could-happen and chilling story. Recommended:
<http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm>

"Live Your Life means that you are able get the most out of your life, as
opposed to the least. Instead of dying in Terrafoam, or dying in some job that
you hate, you live your life in the Australia Project in freedom and
prosperity. Live Your Life means that you are in control -- again, the
emphasis on freedom of choice. You decide what you want to do, and then you
are able to do it. You reach your full potential. Live Your Life is the idea
of thinking about your life as a whole, as something that you get to design
and control. Does that make sense?"

------
Alex3917
Really good article. The title way undersells it.

------
wallflower
This has been posted here before but..
<http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/mil/206782771.html>

